# New 3x3 Method: F3L Method- (In Progress)



## CubeX (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I have decided to quit cubing for 2 years for important school studies. 

But, what i thought of doing (long term) is to create the method of F3L (first 3 layers) for 3x3. What this basically means is that you get a forced LL skip, not the old lucky LL skip.

I am currently working on solutions to this method. I am predicting algorithms to be about 100 minimum. I only know bits and pieces of the method, so i still need to do some more research So i will write more as soon as i find the solutions to the method, but i think that i will post the full method probably after 3 years minimum. 

CubeX


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Look into L2L4.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2011)

So you're saying: you're thinking of making a method that somehow forces a LL skip; you don't know the specifics of how you'd do it; and it's going to take you 3 years to post the method?

Good luck, I guess.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 24, 2011)

Um... best of luck?
I'll be here...2 years later.


----------



## moogra (Mar 24, 2011)

I honestly can't tell if this is a troll. Have fun lol.


----------



## yockee (Mar 24, 2011)

Dude, there will be WAY more than 100 algs for this. ZB has like 1000, and it doesn't even do what you're trying to do.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2011)

ZB has so many algs because you still need to do the last layer! If you can skip the last layer you obviously don't need any algs for it so F3L will require a lot LESS algs



Spoiler



yes, that is the smell of sarcasm penetrating the air


----------



## Kynit (Mar 24, 2011)

Location: Australia: Hardly any speedcubers here!

I stopped reading.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 24, 2011)

Sub-steps
If you know of any?


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 24, 2011)

Call it the Vapourware method.


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not gonna learn fridrich yet... This is gonna be much better


----------



## Innocence (Mar 24, 2011)

Kynit said:


> Location: Australia: Hardly any speedcubers here!
> 
> I stopped reading.


 
Relevance?


----------



## Kynit (Mar 25, 2011)

None at all, thanks.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 25, 2011)

I use F4L on my 3x3.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Look into L2L4.


 This.

I really don't know if you're trolling. You've been around for a while now; surely you know better than "thinking" of this idea?


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah... it's about time this nonsense thread was closed.


----------



## ianography (Mar 25, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah... it's about time this nonsense thread was closed.


 
I second this.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 25, 2011)

This is a stupid thread. Therefore let's all keep posting on it to keep it at the front page!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 25, 2011)

i agree


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 25, 2011)

stupid threads FTW


----------



## Edward (Mar 25, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> stupid threads FTW


No. They crap up the forum. 

lolrandom is not funny
stupid is not funny
Most jokes aren't that funny
nofun.png, but it's the truth.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 25, 2011)

Edward said:


> No. They crap up the forum.
> 
> lolrandom is not funny
> stupid is not funny
> ...


 
I guess you didn't catch the sarcasm


----------



## Edward (Mar 25, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> I guess you didn't catch the sarcasm


 
No because, not to be mean, but that's the kind of post you'd make :Y


----------



## EricReese (Mar 25, 2011)

How many algs would that even be? Lets assume all edges oriented and you forced a LL skip in inserting the last F2L pair?


----------



## Julian (Mar 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> How many algs would that even be? Lets assume all edges oriented and you forced a LL skip in inserting the last F2L pair?


# of F2L cases * # of ZBLL cases?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2011)

Julian said:


> # of F2L cases * # of ZBLL cases?


 
I would think about that * 4 (because of no AUF).


----------



## maggot (Mar 25, 2011)

wow, im just thinking about what an F3L would be? im thinking of a method that only takes at most 20htm and there are 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 algorithms, in which 1/2 of those are cancelled due to symmetries and such. it'll take me (and google) about 3 years minimum.

recognition is a cinch, just memorize all the algorithms!!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont mind AUF at the end..


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I dont mind AUF at the end..


 
What I mean is that it is essentially the number of F2L cases * the number of ZBLL cases not including AUF. If you do F2L and then ZBLL, you can AUF inbetween them, but if you do them together you can't AUF, you have approximately 4 times more algs to learn.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Mar 25, 2011)

This is a great idea. Actually, I have a better one: you one-look the entire cube! It's a forced F2L skip, OLL skip, and PLL skip in one solve! And, you only need to memorize 1,802,166,803,103,743,999 algorithms!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 25, 2011)

Off top of my head, isnt there like...493 ZBLL cases? Times like..f2l...like 42 f2l cases(forget) That would equal 20,706 cases.

Gogo Chris Tran


----------



## Julian (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it would he somewhat less than that, because of the F2L cases in which both pieces are trapped in the slot. For these I think you could AUF before the alg.


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2011)

So much for those two years of peace I was looking forward to...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2011)

That is true, but for all purposes, it is a ridiculous number to even think about learning. And there are only 6 of those F2L cases out of the 42 like that.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 25, 2011)

When edges are oriented and you have the R U R' insert for an F2L pair, the possible LL cases (7776) is the number of algs.
Just for that case.
Since there are 42 standardized F2L cases, 7776 * 42 = 326,592. I doubt this is right.


----------



## CubeX (Mar 25, 2011)

I've just had ENOUGH of the 4 pages of stupid comments. 

What is this forum for? 

Happiness, Socialize, Have Fun, Make Friends, Discussions etc.

And what users do here is just mock others of their ideas.

Seriously, you have hurt my feelings, and i think you all should apologize. 

I have SERIOUSLY HAD ENOUGH!


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 25, 2011)

Interesting concept, but it would be much more efficient to just learn speed optimised LL cases.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know tripod finish or L5E perhups?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 25, 2011)

would be a lot of algs.


----------



## shelley (Mar 25, 2011)

CubeX said:


> I've just had ENOUGH of the 4 pages of stupid comments.
> 
> What is this forum for?
> 
> ...


 
Post a stupid thread, expect stupid replies. This forum is for speedcubing discussion. We take no responsibility in your happiness. If you can find documentation saying otherwise I'd love to see it.

If you have legitimately come up with a method, by all means come and share it and present it for discussion. A thread saying "I have an idea for an unrealistic method, I don't quite know how it will work, and maybe I'll come up with some algorithms someday" contributes NOTHING. Do you not understand how that is worthless? What kind of replies were you expecting?

You say we mock your ideas, what ideas have you presented outside of uninformed speculation?


----------

